# Flight Deck



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

USS Boxer 1946. 

I like that you can see the wooden deck and tie-towns.

My Uncle is on the left.

Andy Brusca

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Great stuff
any more?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

OK... one more... since Colin asked!


,


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool! Something I've always wondered, though....those transverse lines of perforations in the deck....What are they?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Very cool! Something I've always wondered, though....those transverse lines of perforations in the deck....What are they?



I believe they are tie-downs recessed into the deck.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 22, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I believe they are tie-downs recessed into the deck.


Would they also act as a soak-away?
I imagine deck ops could get pretty slippy in adverse weather


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice photos sir! I always love seeing these sorts of shots. Anymore?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

CliffyB said:


> Nice photos sir! I always love seeing these sorts of shots. Anymore?



Thats all the Navy ones.

More on the Boxer from the web:






USS Boxer (CV-21) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2010)

Wht is the sea foaming in the background of the last picture? Curious...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool shots!

@Capt. Vick. There is a helicopter so it could be downwash but certainly doesn't look like it. Depth charge maybe?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool Comiso!!  You can also find some more photos of the Boxer CV-21 on this site. 
http://www.navsource.org/


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2010)

Neat stuff. Always cool to have photos like that in the family archive.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wht is the sea foaming in the background of the last picture? Curious...



Sikorski S-51


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

What really struck me was the lean/thin profile of the F4U props. Wow. Gonna have to look at my models now.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Very cool Comiso!!  You can also find some more photos of the Boxer CV-21 on this site.
> Photo Archive Main Index



Thanks.. I'll check it out.

Matt: 80% of the reason I posted was so someone would find tech/modeling data... glad it inspires thought.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Sikorski S-51



Bridges at Toko-Ri..


.


.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2010)

1945 Italy..

Frank Robert Johnson

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

Great series of pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> Bridges at Toko-Ri..
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Yeah, I honestly looked hard to see if there was a short guy wearing a shamrock green bowler hat and scarf.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! Totally missed the heli in the picture... OK who photoshopped it in after my post?!?


----------

